# Pika



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Here are pics of my new Paperanian, Pika.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

ahhhh, how cute!!!


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

what a beauty, how old is she?


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

He is about 3 years old. I can't get the other 2 photos to show up - and they are the best pics of him!


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Trying again with the photos


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

Aahhh!! I want one!! !!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow cool! I've always wanted to see more pics of Pap/Pom mixes! They usually look quite like Paps with Pom colors, very pretty!

Edit: I think if your pics are too big, they won't let you attach them.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, she's cute and I like her name too.


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok 1 last try!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

It worked! What a cutie!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

His name should be Foxy! He's very good looking!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

oh so cute


----------

